# Hi from Spain



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi!
The first thing sorry for my bad english, and the second, sorry for my poor 80 liters aquarium, but I want to know what you think about it.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Too much contrast with the white sand. 

You have it laid out a little too symmetrical, with the borders of the substrate and the driftwood.

A little more definition with the rotala would help; shape it a little.

It's a nice start, but as it is, it is not very interesting. I would offset the borders of the different substrates so that it's less symmetrical and use something less stark than the white sand.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Nawer!

I like it, though I would have to agree some with Nevermore....the sand is a bit too symmetrical for me too. However, I really like how the plants in the back-right kind of "drape" over the sand....maybe if you could create more of that along the edges of the sand/gravel border, it would have a very nice effect!! Perhaps a few small stones with some moss in the sand would "soften" the borders a bit? But I do like the plant choices you have made and your driftwood!!


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi.
I like a lot your coments, are for my so useful. I´m agree with all, and i will try.

Thank you!!!


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

The location of the white sand looks rather odd to me. I think it would be a blast if it is remove and fill up with the same brown gravel/soil you have there and plant more plants.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I like the little tank. I do wish the photo were from a lower angle so that we could look more directly at the composition.

I don't agree that the sand layout is too symmetrical. The apparent symmetry and the strong contrast might be reduced in a photo from a lower angle. You already have a diagonal line between the dark and white substrates. You might be able to satisfy some of the criticism by angling the line on the right a little more. But then, a more level view of the tank might make the angle you have more effective. 

I can't encourage you to shape the rotala. Some artificially shaped stands of stem plants are only slightly more natural-looking than plastic diver guys. There are ways to shape a stand of stem plants so that it looks good without making it look real unnatural, but they are labor intensive. The easy way out is to not use stem plants that need a lot of work to look good.


Roger Miller


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, so I saw to you a photo with lower angle:










Thank for all the comments, they are so useful to me.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Now the white sand is clearly not symmetrical. That's a nice wood display.

Were this my work I would bring the plants on the right side in a little so they don't touch the glass.

If you want to encourage a carpet in the dark substrate, then it would be nice to see it covering the area to the left of the root that projects forward. I like a "natural" look and lawns aren't at all natural in my local (arid) climate. To me it would be more natural looking to have a small mid-ground plant -- Blyxa japonica, for instance or a very small Crypt -- accenting that space. Or it could be left bare. That is entirely a matter of taste. I see you do have some plants in that space, but they aren't very prominent -- at least not yet.


Roger MIller


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I think it could use some medium sized dark rock that broke up the exchange between sand and substrate would greatly help. But other than that I don't really have any complaint to the display.


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Roger, the idea of put a Blyxa on the left side i already have but in Spain it´s quite difficult to get this plant.

arowanaman, i´m agree with the idea of the rocks, i saw in other scapes, and i like to much.

I´m going to follow some advices that you give to me, then i will put new photos.

Thank you


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

And this is the other acuarium of 120 liters:










And i did this photo in a water change:


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

One update:


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I like this tank a lot better but that's only due to the white sand in the first photograph, once you take care of that, I think it will look so much better.

In the 120 liter tank above, I like the placement of your driftwood, makes is look very natural.


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi nawer, your tank looks very nice. 

I have a question for you. Are you member of dr pez....??????


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I like this tank a lot , very natural looking  
Your driftwood placement is so good and I LOVE your crypts and the carpet of parvula!!!
good job


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for your comments.
Wofiguer i´m member of dr.pez, but i don´t wright in that phorum.


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello Nawer! , good tanks, the 120L looks very natural...
Saludos, MonoBarrientos


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the 120... As everyone says, 'very natural'...


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello mono  . Where do i see your tanks and your aquascapes in this page?????

Saludos,


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

nice tank. the 120l would look better with more light IMHO. but still very beautiful


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi!!!
Thank you for all the comments!!!

Dirrtybirdy,what do you mean with light IMHO?


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

i really like the layout and plant choices you used in the 80. i have a tendency to lean towards more symetrical arangements and i think it works well. however, i think the white sand creates a very jarring contrast, i think using all brown gravel and adding more plants would be better. the 180 is very nice as well. only complaint is that the vertical piece of driftwood on the far left doesn't seem to tie in with the rest of the hardscape. some more moss growing on the driftwood would be nice, too. beautiful tanks!


----------

